# An inconvenient Truth



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

I just finished watching this documentry with Al Gore. All I have to say is WOW!!!!!

http://www.climatecrisis.net/



> Humanity is sitting on a ticking time bomb. If the vast majority of the world's scientists are right, we have just ten years to avert a major catastrophe that could send our entire planet into a tail-spin of epic destruction involving extreme weather, floods, droughts, epidemics and killer heat waves beyond anything we have ever experienced.
> 
> If that sounds like a recipe for serious gloom and doom -- think again. From director Davis Guggenheim comes the Sundance Film Festival hit, AN INCONVENIENT TRUTH, which offers a passionate and inspirational look at one man's fervent crusade to halt global warming's deadly progress in its tracks by exposing the myths and misconceptions that surround it. That man is former Vice President Al Gore, who, in the wake of defeat in the 2000 election, re-set the course of his life to focus on a last-ditch, all-out effort to help save the planet from irrevocable change. In this eye-opening and poignant portrait of Gore and his "traveling global warming show," Gore also proves himself to be one of the most misunderstood characters in modern American public life. Here he is seen as never before in the media - funny, engaging, open and downright on fire about getting the surprisingly stirring truth about what he calls our "planetary emergency" out to ordinary citizens before it's too late.
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 north (Apr 10, 2006)

I'll say wow too. I saw the movie about a week ago and I've been thinking about it ever since. I think he does a great job of putting all the data together, making it accessible and at the same time compelling. My hope is that more people see it, t'was hard to find in theatres. 

It's such a shame he didn't become president, just think of where America would be environmentally. 

"Who killed the electric car?" is another doc I saw recently with an environmental slant. I'd recommend it as well.


----------

